# Trouble with neenahheat transfers



## JLyn (Dec 15, 2014)

We are having terrible cracking and peeling with the Neenah heat transfers we have been using. This is happeneing after the first washing. Has anyone had these problems?
Also...is there any pre-treatment that anyone has used to help prevent this sort of thing that would help ?
I'm at a loss of what to do....


----------



## jaroh (Mar 11, 2014)

I encourage you to read some thread. Plenty of topic about Neenah Paper here. These paper will work if you know exactly what you are doing. There are so many variables to play with these paper and if you just follow the guide from Neenah you might not achieve the result that you want.

Many users here has some success using these paper.

Good luck on your endeavor.

Cheers


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm assuming these are dark shirt transfers you're talking about. Some of these papers can be a real pain to maintain after printing. I always wash inside out in cold water, dry on low heat & don't use bleach. If this doesn't solve the issue, the paper might be a bad batch. How long have you had it & how are you storing it? Don't store it in a humid environment as this can cause issues also.


----------

